# My Shows-Blue Dot Recordings



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Lately I've noticed my Season Pass recordings under My Shows, have a blue dot instead of a green one. What's up with that?


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Green dot = Do not delete except by user.
Blue dot = Transferring via network/internet.
Red dot = Recording via a source ie: cable, antenna.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I think BLUE is the new GREEN in the latest update. Though, I saw a Yellow Dot yesterday for the first time on my new XL4 (@16% full)


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

If I'm not mistaken...

Green dot: will be kept until you delete it
Blue dot: will be kept until space needed
Yellow dot: will be deleted within 3 days
Yellow dot with !: will be deleted within 24 hours


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yep, TiVo gave "fresh" recordings a blue dot (instead of no dot).



MC Hammer said:


> If I'm not mistaken...
> 
> Green dot: will be kept until you delete it
> Blue dot: will be kept until space needed the show expires (becomes eligble for deletion).
> ...


Altered your post a little.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> Blue *circle* = Transferring via network/internet.
> Red *circle* = Recording via a source ie: cable, antenna.


FYP.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

steve614 said:


> Yep, TiVo gave "fresh" recordings a blue dot (instead of no dot).


So does this mean then that it will change to a green dot at some point later, if I have my settings to keep until I delete? All my season passes are not supposed to delete until I delete them, so I thought they would still have a green dot.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I would think that if you have season passes set to KUID, the shows would have a green dot from the get go.

Is that not the case?


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

No, my Season passes are not showing up with a green dot now, they are showing up with a blue dot since the last update.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Resist said:


> No, my Season passes are not showing up with a green dot now, they are showing up with a blue dot since the last update.


Go into the Season Pass Manager and check if that Season Pass is set to "Keep Until I Delete". If it is, those should should have a green dot as soon as they record.

Green dot = "Keep Until I Delete"
Blue dot = normal recording, not expected to be deleted within the next three days
Yellow dot = we believe it will be deleted within the next three days
Yellow dot with ! = we believe it will be deleted within the next 24 hours

Shows could be deleted because:
1. you have recordings scheduled that need the space, and this is one of your oldest recordings
OR
2. because you set that Season Pass to "keep at most" a limited number of episodes (say 5), that limit has been reached, and another episode is scheduled to be recorded. (So the oldest episode will be deleted when the new one records).


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

There you have it, right from the head of Tivo.

But, for most of us, a blue dot is recording being transferred to the Tivo.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> But, for most of us, a blue dot is recording being transferred to the Tivo.


On the S3 platform, yes ... but it's a blue _circle_ (or donut, whatever) in the HDUI.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

TiVoMargret said:


> Go into the Season Pass Manager and check if that Season Pass is set to "Keep Until I Delete". If it is, those should should have a green dot as soon as they record.


As I previously said, I already have my Season Pass recordings setup to keep until I delete, but they are still showing up with a blue dot.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

ThAbtO said:


> But, for most of us, a blue dot is recording being transferred to the Tivo.


I wasn't talking about transfers, I was talking about completed Season Pass recordings.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Resist said:


> I wasn't talking about transfers, I was talking about completed Season Pass recordings.


As I stated above, that was for the Series 3/HD, so they changed that for the XL4. Then what is for transfers now, purple?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank goodness someone posted a Q about this because I have observed the same, and it confuses the heck out of me.

TiVoMargret, bless you for answering, and I really appreciate your input, but I have news for you: just as the OP, my Season Pass set for KUID show up as BLUE!. I have found that if I take the Season Pass KUID recording and go through the process of a manual KUID, the dot will change to GREEN.

Now, I don't know what the blue REALLY means (not talking about transfers). At first I was terrified that my Season Pass KUID would be recorded over, only to investigate that it was already at KUID, but in BLUE, so I started performing a manual KUID on those recordings just for the sake of consistency of KUID being GREEN.

Please investigate this anomaly and let us know. I look forward to what you find out about this.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Glad I'm not the only one having this issue.


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

Resist said:


> Glad I'm not the only one having this issue.


Let's hope we hear from TiVoMargret, soon. She looks like a very kind lady.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Series3Sub said:


> Thank goodness someone posted a Q about this because I have observed the same, and it confuses the heck out of me.
> 
> TiVoMargret, bless you for answering, and I really appreciate your input, but I have news for you: just as the OP, my Season Pass set for KUID show up as BLUE!. I have found that if I take the Season Pass KUID recording and go through the process of a manual KUID, the dot will change to GREEN.
> 
> ...


Please email me your TiVo Service Number ([email protected]), and let me know which Season Passes are set to KUID in your Season Pass Manager but keep generating blue dot recordings. We'll look into it.

--Margret


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

I'm still having blue dot recording issues for Season Passes that are set to KUID.


----------



## Resist (Dec 21, 2003)

Has anything been figured out about this issue yet?


----------



## Arty er (Mar 19, 2016)

The blue dots represent your one pass record or stream video option if you have your season pass set to record only the dots will be green if it's set to KUID, if you have it set to recordings and steam videos it will be blue dots


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yikes, talk about resurrecting an old thread.

The blue dot _used_ to represent transfers in the older, non HDUI. And a blue circle is still used for in-progress transfers in the current UI.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

I thought blue dot meant you scheduled it using the web interface, green meant you scheduled the season pass on the Tivo itself. I have a couple that are blue and it seems to correlate to how I remember setting up the season passes.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Green means you've set the recording (or Season/One Pass) as "Keep Until I Delete" (KUID).


----------



## cnewsgrp (Feb 9, 2010)

I have big bang theory set to KUID. However one recording is blue and others green.

Mysterious, but does not bother me.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

When the guide changed, and we received software to support it, a lot of existing recordings changed to KUID.


----------

